# GTA: San Andreas has...



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

....AXL ROSE!!!!

I don't know where they found him, but that alone was worth my $50.


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

I don't know what your talking about?


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm talking about Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas for the Playstation 2. Somehow, they tracked down Axl Rose and got him to do the DJ voiceovers on the classic rock station. There's a bunch of funny G'N'R in-jokes like listeners calling in asking why the rest of his band is still famous, but he's disappeared. It's frigging hilarious. It's also got other great voice talent like Samuel L. Jackson, Chris Penn, Charlie Murphy, Debbie Mazar, George Clinton, Ice-T and more.


----------



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

Bah, I think I'll stay away from this game. The last 2 bored me to death (repetative missions). I waited for my little brother to beat it, so I could just run around and shoot people. However, I will be waiting for Halo 2, and Metroid Prime 2.


----------

